# Kings and justice (George Buchanan)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2020)

Mark, I beseech you, the egregious mistake which you commit, in supposing that nations created kings not for the maintenance of justice, but for the enjoyment of pleasure.

George Buchanan, _De Jure Regni Apud Scotos; A Dialogue Concerning the Rights of the Crown in Scotland_, trans. Robert MacFarlan (1579; Colorado Springs: Portage Publications, 2016), p. 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 19, 2020)

I didn't know Scotland had a King Mark.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> I didn't know Scotland had a King Mark.



This observation reminds me of something that happened to a relative of mine, named Mark. A girl he was interested in was seeking spiritual guidance as to whether or not to date him. Then she read "Mark the perfect man" (Psalm 37:37) in her KJV and that settled the matter. Unsurprisingly, it did not take long for the relationship to crash and burn.

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------

